# My victory today ....



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Warning - Vent ahead .....

My neighbour has been using the lawn between my house & the road as her very own personal driveway, for I don't even know how long - but in the last couple of weeks, it has been driving me crazy!!:smpullhair: We have had a lot of rain recently, so because of her driving over the lawn, it has caused a great big dent in the land .... meaning it fills up & becomes a pond when it rains.

I have only been in this house for 3 months now, but I have spent a LOT of money to make it look nice & tidy, and just how I like it. I think I have made a great improvement on how it looks from the Street.

The land is actually not my property - it belongs to the council, so I need to be mindful of that. Plus, people need to be able to walk by, and the post-person needs to be able to deliver mail .... so I needed to get 'creative' in blocking off her access.

I found a temporary solution .... I needed to keep it legal, I needed it to be safe, but I needed it to stop her driving all over my lawn!!!

My solution:










Cost
1 Tonne of dirt = $55
Her not using my lawn as her personal driveway = PRICELESS!! :chili:

Its only a temporary solution, but it will buy me time to think up something more permanent (and legal) :thumbsup: and I'm happy in knowing that she wont be able to drive over my lawn for a while!! :smilie_daumenpos::biggrin:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL... clever!!! But eventually you are going to tire of those posts and pile of dirt. Why do you think she is doing that? Doesn't she have her own driveway? Are you allowed to plant anything in that area? If so, I would put a couple of bushes or trees on either end. Prettier and serve the same purpose as those posts...I would be annoyed too  You have made massive improvements to the curb appeal, etc...maybe she is jealous?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lmao! You just made my night!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I wonder why she feels the need to use that as her driveway. Is that they only way she can get to her own driveway? Or does she even have one? :huh:

Well either way, High five for that pile of dirt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> LOL... clever!!! But eventually you are going to tire of those posts and pile of dirt. Why do you think she is doing that? Doesn't she have her own driveway? Are you allowed to plant anything in that area? If so, I would put a couple of bushes or trees on either end. Prettier and serve the same purpose as those posts...I would be annoyed too  You have made massive improvements to the curb appeal, etc...maybe she is jealous?


Very true, those posts are going to bug me after a while.

She has her own driveway, but I guess driving over my lawn just makes it easy for her??

I dont know if I'm allowed to plant out there (probably not) - but I'm pretty sure I could plant something & get away with it - no one checks!

You are on my wavelength, I was thinking the same thing - I dont really want trees out there, but I could plant a couple of bushes strategically :thumbsup: I dont really want to spend a lot of money on it, because I don't officially 'own' that piece of land, but I do want it to look nice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good thinking! 
Maybe it would be okay to go over w/a plant or loaf of baked bread or (joke, joke, olice:oliceolice-person) and tell her that you hope you will be good neighbors---and one thing that would help that is if "she could refrain from driving on this common space." 
Tell her you want to be a good neighbor too and ask if there is anything you can do in her regard. Some people don't realize what is offensive to another :smilie_tischkante:without being told point-blank---they are not mean, just unaware of what is offensive. Look at it as "educating."
I like the idea of planting bushes too! "Good bushes make good neighbors?"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah shrubs would work, ones that didn't grow too high to block any views for traffic. 

Maybe she didn't park there while all the work was being done, fence etc. and now that the fence is finished, she's back there, or the fence blocks your view so she's got a new parking spot, that you can't see from inside...maybe, she thinks bec of that it doesn't bother you. 
It's hard to know how to approach it, direct or not since you don't know her, or just plant the shrubs without saying anything. And if you chat later mention how you like gardening and added a little touch with the shrubs. If she mentions it is council property, just say you'll remove them if they want. One on either side of your gate may look nice too, besides it won't look like you are just putting up a barrier, but nothing wrong with that imo either.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would just go next door and politely ask her not to park there since it's creating a mud puddle. She has her own driveway plus a grassy part in front of her house, so there shouldn't be a problem.

I think doing other things before speaking to her about it, is sort of passive-aggressive, but if you've already actually politely brought up the subject with her and it's still an issue, then I would probably plant some low shrubs or something. But I'd only do that as a last resort. jmo.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

A bit of background ..... before I had even moved in, I was here at the house showing my folks around (they were overseas for 7 weeks & missed the entire purchase process) - I hadn't been here 10 minutes & the lady next door was on my doorstep, saying 'hi' , which I thought was really nice as I was hoping I would have nice neighbours ...... 

The 2nd breath she took was to ask me how much I paid for the house!!?.... ummm, I wasnt brought up to ask that kind of question ...... I found it quite rude.

The 3rd breath she took was to tell me she had dogs, to which I was excited about, thinking H & D might be able to have play dates ............when I told her what breed H & D were, she promptly told me that her dogs 'would kill them if they ever saw them' - her dogs think that all small dogs are rats, and her dogs are great rat killing dogs!!:w00t:

To add to that, before I moved in, there was a tree (on my property) that was damaging the roof & gutters of my house, so I had it removed - I went to see her the day it was being removed out of courtesy to let her know what was happening, and to ask her to let me know if anything should fall on her side of the fence to let me know & I would remove it for her, or for her to throw any branches etc onto my side so I could take care of it....

I think the whole tree removal thing made me a 'bad' person in her eyes - she cussed at the guy working on removing the tree for me (and some). Through my eyes .... she is a tad unstable, which I could live with if it weren't for H & D ...I am constantly on my guard worrying that she might toss something over the fence to bait them.

So, long story I know, in normal circumstances, I would be comfortable in speaking with her about this whole driving on my lawn thing, but given the history, I want nothing to do with her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good idea you had, Jac. What a pain it must be to have a nut case for a neighbor.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yikes...she does sound like not an ideal neighbor. Then I would totally plant some low shrubs, maybe you can ask the city council what's permitted. Maybe she's just not parking in her driveway and on her side because there is just something wrong with her- and she's just not rational at all? I'm sorry you have to deal with that. That's really annoying.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh she sounds like a nightmare. I think your solution is a good one, at least in the short term. I like the idea of a passive solution... act like you didn't even notice she has been driving on that area. I would never mention it to her so that she will not feel you are "attacking" her or what she is doing. I would just act like any trees, bushes, etc. that you plant are to beautify the area ..... so it doesn't (hopefully) involve her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Oh gosh she sounds like a nightmare. I think your solution is a good one, at least in the short term. I like the idea of a passive solution... act like you didn't even notice she has been driving on that area. I would never mention it to her so that she will not feel you are "attacking" her or what she is doing. I would just act like any trees, bushes, etc. that you plant are to beautify the area ..... so it doesn't (hopefully) involve her.


You are spot on!! I want to avoid any conflict. I already have my story ...... "sorry, I cant rake out that dirt because I have a really sore shoulder" - poor me. I'm single, and I dont have a big strong man to help ... booo hoooo! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup if the postal person didn't drive thru there I'd go for some well placed sharp nails in the area :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: "Aw I'm so sorry you have those flat tires.":innocent: She does sound like a nut job so don't bait her. Go for the shrubbery...nice and low and well placed.You still have to make sure postal carrier can get to your box. 
I don't think I'd ask the council. We put up a shed on our property in Vermont and I was ms goodie two-shoes and filed all the permits -- this is a little shed to keep rakes and shovels in. We filed all the maps and papers, got it approved, had it put up and later they gave us a notice that it was too close to the road.:blink: They knew the exact measurements a month or two in advance and it was really far from the road. Well they measure from the line down the middle of the road (of which there is none since it's a dirt road) while I measured from the side. We left it there and it's about 8 years and no one asked or cared. My DH said that's what I got for doing the "right thing." :huh:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Very true, those posts are going to bug me after a while.
> 
> She has her own driveway, but I guess driving over my lawn just makes it easy for her??
> 
> ...


 
This is why we live out in the countryside,any time we've lived in town,in close proximity to other people,they do stuff like this!
I'd plant a nice big bush right where she parks... and a few flowers to dress it up.
One thing about the poles,with the striped tape,they do look official....like the county put them there...
I'd watch out for the unstable neighbour,my friend just had her cat,purposely run over by a neighbour over illegal parking....
If she has no regard for peole,she won't for animals either...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really does sound like a bad situation and I hope it gets better. I was thinking you should talk to her until I read your last post. It doesn't sound like talking would do any good. I thought shrubs and trees too but from your picture it looks like if you plant them down the fence which is where they would look good she'd still have room to park. Maybe plant the shrubs and scatter a few plants around in the other area and mulch the whole thing. That's not much help as I'm sure you've already thought of this. Do you think if you put out grass seed and then straw so she'll know you did it that it would be a deterrent? She wouldn't want to drive on the new grass? 
Let us know what you do to get this resolved. Lots of luck!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jacqui, do other people in your neighborhood park on the lawn outside of their own properties? If not, it may be because it's not allowed under Council rules. Provided you are not doing anything outside that you don't want the Council's attention drawn to, it might be worth a phone call to the Council to inquire as to what is and is not allowed. If you start by explaining to them that you are a new homeowner and want to make sure you are abiding by the rules, they will probably tell you what is and is not legal. If they tell you that there is a no parking rule or a no long-term parking rule then ask them to enforce the rule by contacting your neighbor who regularly parks on the lawn in front of your house and the damage that has caused (manmade pond during rainstorms). That way the burden is on their shoulders for enforcing the rules, not yours. Just a thought.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree you should check with the council  may be worthwhile. But then again this person sounds pretty unstable. I am so sorry, I would really hate that and want to move again  I get the feeling that if you planted shrubs she might drive right over them, saying it is public property..........


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Oh gosh she sounds like a nightmare. I think your solution is a good one, at least in the short term. I like the idea of a passive solution... act like you didn't even notice she has been driving on that area. I would never mention it to her so that she will not feel you are "attacking" her or what she is doing. I would just act like any trees, bushes, etc. that you plant are to beautify the area ..... so it doesn't (hopefully) involve her.


 :goodpost: it seems to me those kind of people really don't care much about others property. Kindness always works in the end, right?:HistericalSmiley: well it's suppose to. I wonder if the person you bought the house from moved because of your neighbor:w00t:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

um... have you tried asking her not to drive on your lawn? If so, ask her to pay for half of the dirt because of the damage her car has caused.  Also, if she's using your driveway to access that part of your lawn, you can tall her that eventually if it continues she will have to pay for the repair of your driveway as well...then video her driving on it so you have proof...and maybe after a few times catching her on tape, be obvious about it so she knows your keeping evidence 
I bet she'll stop. 
...and btw, I love the way you think


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It sucks to have nutty neighbors - we have some doozies next door to us who should really live in the woods somewhere where nothing could bother them - but then they'd probably report the birds for singing! 

They would call the cops for every little thing - the light shining in "our" driveway, starting the trike on a Friday evening about 7:00 p.m., trimming our own trees on our own lot. Believe me, the police love this guy - NOT! and to top it off his own son is a police officer who thinks he's nuts! 

The last time the police put the husband on notice that if he were step on our property again he would (if we decided to) be arrested for criminal trespass. 

Jac, I still think that mound of dirt looks like a nice resting place if you get my drift! 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How about the type of shrubs that can be sculpted into something...say a couple of Maltese playing? :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> How about the type of shrubs that can be sculpted into something...say a couple of Maltese playing? :innocent:


 
Her dogs would attack these Crystal :innocent:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck with your permanent solution. Your creative so far. :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> How about the type of shrubs that can be sculpted into something...say a couple of Maltese playing? :innocent:





Maglily said:


> Her dogs would attack these Crystal :innocent:


Perhaps something with thorns?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Holly bushes are pretty sharp.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Perhaps something with thorns?


 
:HistericalSmiley: perhaps, indeed!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Jacqui, do other people in your neighborhood park on the lawn outside of their own properties? If not, it may be because it's not allowed under Council rules. Provided you are not doing anything outside that you don't want the Council's attention drawn to, it might be worth a phone call to the Council to inquire as to what is and is not allowed. If you start by explaining to them that you are a new homeowner and want to make sure you are abiding by the rules, they will probably tell you what is and is not legal. If they tell you that there is a no parking rule or a no long-term parking rule then ask them to enforce the rule by contacting your neighbor who regularly parks on the lawn in front of your house and the damage that has caused (manmade pond during rainstorms). That way the burden is on their shoulders for enforcing the rules, not yours. Just a thought.


Mary, she doesnt park on my lawn, she just drives on it to get to her own driveway (which is very poorly maintainted) People do park on there own lawns here - it is not strictly allowed, but it is also NEVER enforced. They cant really enforce it because there is no where else to park - the road is too narrow to be able to park on.



Cheri said:


> um... have you tried asking her not to drive on your lawn? If so, ask her to pay for half of the dirt because of the damage her car has caused.  Also, if she's using your driveway to access that part of your lawn, you can tall her that eventually if it continues she will have to pay for the repair of your driveway as well...then video her driving on it so you have proof...and maybe after a few times catching her on tape, be obvious about it so she knows your keeping evidence
> I bet she'll stop.
> ...and btw, I love the way you think


I know a simple solution would be to speak to her but no, I haven't spoken to her about it, and I have no plans to. The lady is not rational! I mind my own business & am happy that right now she is minding hers too!




sophie said:


> Jac, I still think that mound of dirt looks like a nice resting place if you get my drift!
> 
> Linda


LOL Linda!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep thinking about those comments she made to you about her dogs eating your dogs..and it's just really disturbing. Whenever people say things like that, it really tells you almost all you need to know about someone. gosh- I'm so sorry your neighbor is a whack job.

Have you thought about a "no parking" sign? That maybe be too confrontational though. Good luck!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> I keep thinking about those comments she made to you about her dogs eating your dogs..and it's just really disturbing. Whenever people say things like that, it really tells you almost all you need to know about someone. gosh- I'm so sorry your neighbor is a whack job.
> 
> Have you thought about a "no parking" sign? That maybe be too confrontational though. Good luck!!


Oh I know, I can't tell you how much that upset me - she made this comment before I had even moved in and I lost sleep over it!! I had just bought my very first home, and the thought of moving in & having H & D in possible danger was terrible!! She took some of the shine of my excitement. After this comment, my Dad spent DAYS here making sure there was not even the tiniest little crack in the fences to make sure H & D would be safe.

On weekends, I keep my front gate locked - so that I can take H & D out there & not worry about anyone being able to open the gate & come in. I have to leave it unlocked during the week while I'm at work because the utility companies need access to be able to read the electric & water meters - but H & D are safely inside when I am not home, so its not a worry.

Oh, and she also told me that she takes her dogs for walks to the beach at 3 am - when there is no one else around, because her girl dog got away from her once & attacked another small dog!!! Can you believe that!!?

Having said all that - I have never even seen her dogs (I've been here 3 months now) - oh, I lie - I saw one of them the day I went to see her to tell her about the tree - and he was a darling, soft as butter!! I keep reminding myself its not the poor dogs fault they are owned by her!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Got it, Jacqui. Another solution might be to snap a picture of her sometime when she doesn't know you are out in your yard, bring it to a photoshop to have it blown up life size, nail it to a very long wooden stake and plant it on your lawn. Would she be nuts enough to run over herself trying to get to her driveway?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Got it, Jacqui. Another solution might be to snap a picture of her sometime when she doesn't know you are out in your yard, bring it to a photoshop to have it blown up life size, nail it to a very long wooden stake and plant it on your lawn. Would she be nuts enough to run over herself trying to get to her driveway?? :HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Nice one Mary!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What kind of dogs are they? Thank goodness you have that security fence up. I would have lost sleep about those comments too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The boy I saw was a Staffordshire Bull Terrier - Im guessing her girl is the same? He is a beautiful looking dog - shame about his owner!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Nice one Mary!!





MaryH said:


> Got it, Jacqui. Another solution might be to snap a picture of her sometime when she doesn't know you are out in your yard, bring it to a photoshop to have it blown up life size, nail it to a very long wooden stake and plant it on your lawn. Would she be nuts enough to run over herself trying to get to her driveway?? :HistericalSmiley:



Oh, gosh, Jacqui ... I swear the first time I looked at that pile of dirt, I saw a cross in the middle! I just looked again, and I still see a cross! Please don't tell me I am whacko like your neighbor.:HistericalSmiley: Maybe the cross I see is an omen for your neighbor! You know what I mean ... :HistericalSmiley:

I just read your thread and I don't know what I would do. It can be so touchy with neighbors who don't have it all together. 

I don't understand why she has to drive on your grass to get to her house. Well, obviously she doesn't really have a good reason to do that.

I used to be on the Board of Directors when we owned a condominium. I don't know the laws in your country, but, I would be careful what I plant there without the councils consent. I, personally couldn't see them making a fuss if you plant pretty shrubs and flowers. However, if you planted something like a tree ... (which I know you don't plan) then it could be a different story. Various kinds of trees, believe it or not, can be cause for potential lawsuits ... example, if branches would fall on a person and the person was injured. Unfortunately, it happens. 

Also, you want to make sure you are not planting shrubs in areas where there might be underwire cables, gas lines, etc. Just thoughts coming into my head ... 

On the otherhand, I read Sue's post, and I think what happened to her in regard to the shed is rediculous. She went through the right channels ... and then they still came back later and made issue of the shed! Grrrrrrrr.

I'm sorry, Jacqui, that you have to contend with this woman. It's a shame to move into a new home and then have to put up with this. Hey, maybe since she no longer can drive onto your lawn ... she will move!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UGH! Small consolation for you but it is encouraging to me to see that all the "loonies" don't live in Greece! :HistericalSmiley:
I would say to God: "Please bless and keep this woman. . . . . . . . far from me!":innocent::innocent:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You could put some pretty things in some good size pots/planters... that way if someone complained, you could say it isn't permanent, they're in pots  (and also not have to worry about underground gas lines, etc as Marie mentioned). 

...bamboo is good in pots (since it's invasive anyway and you wouldn't want it escaping) and TALL









Here's one called "Goodbye Neighbor" lol : Acmena Smithii "Goodbye Neighbours"

After reading your comments, I defnitiely would go with a "beautifying" approach since she sounds like she would be a nightmare if she had any idea you were doing something she wouldn't want you to do (and you have done lots of other beautifying to your property inside and out, so it wouldn't seem out of the blue/unexpected).


----------

